
Devuanhosting.com launched today - chipsdujour
https://devuanhosting.com/
======
telmich
Spoiler: I am also working for ungleich which runs devuanhosting.com and I am
actually very proud to offer Devuan Based VMs to provide freedom of choice to
developers / users.

------
sprremix
So you basically launched an advertisement on HN and asked two other people to
comment positively on it.

~~~
telmich
Yes!

And we hope that you are angry about it and that you will talk badly about us
and recommend a different hoster to everyone.

That way, there will be more people knowing about Devuan, which is our primary
goal and the reason why we launched devuanhosting.com.

------
gargravarr
I use Devuan VMs (and KVM hosts) and am a great fan of the OS, great to see it
being for hosting!

------
chipsdujour
Just to be open about it, I'm working for devuanhosting actually. :)

